# Living in Abruzzo



## JeannieH

From Santa Fe, New Mexico and living in Abruzzo, would like to find people to play bridge with, play the US version and I am not brilliant, but love the game.


----------



## amaro

*Hello Jeannie*

Hello Jeannie
My name is Tony and I am new to the Expat website. I hope you had a nice weekend. I am sorry but I never learned how to play Bridge. The reason I am responding is because I would like to retire in Italy. I currently reside on the East Coast of the US but I do not know anyone who lives in Italy. Since you are living there, I know I can benefit greatly from your experience. For instance, I am retired on a fixed income of 820 USD a month. I am accustomed to living simply. Where in Italy do you suppose I would be able to afford to live?


----------



## JeannieH

Tony, if you are going to be applying for a visa for elective residence as a retired American, I recommend you consulate the Italian Consulate for your area. The Embassy in Washington can tell you which is your Consulate, they can tell you what they require you to have in income to qualify for the visa, then you will need to have some medical insurance, until you qualify to pay into the Italian Health Service. There is a lot to think about and the Italian embassy has some excellent information online. I recommend you start there, as you will need the visa. Generally the center and south and smaller communities are less expensive, but I wouldn't want to say what one needs to live on. Hope that helps.


----------



## amaro

*Visa*

Your response was very helpful. I sent an email to the Italian Consulate regarding the type of VISA I will need. Thank you for helping me.

Tony


----------



## rsetzer99

amaro said:


> Your response was very helpful. I sent an email to the Italian Consulate regarding the type of VISA I will need. Thank you for helping me.
> 
> Tony


You will need an Elective Visa. 

I don't want to be Mr. negative, but you will hear this from others as well. If 820USD a month is your full income, and you do not have something else very substantial to present with your application, then the Consulate will quite likely deny the application.


----------



## stefanaccio

Concur that you will need a good deal more income in order to receive approcal for elective residency. Alternative might be to spend 89 days there every rolling 180 days. In the central and southern parts of Italy you can find places to live for 400 euro/month or so.


----------



## BBCWatcher

stefanaccio said:


> Alternative might be to spend 89 days there every rolling 180 days.


Counting the Schengen Area as a whole, importantly.


----------



## NickZ

stefanaccio said:


> Concur that you will need a good deal more income in order to receive approcal for elective residency.  Alternative might be to spend 89 days there every rolling 180 days. In the central and southern parts of Italy you can find places to live for 400 euro/month or so.


If he is spending €400 on rent. Plus living expense. Plus traveling in and out of the country that's not going to be "fun". 

There are other countries with lower living costs. Plenty of Italians are retiring abroad because they can't afford it on a pension


----------

